

Social News: Improving the Content Gene Pool - lbrandy
http://lbrandy.com/blog/2008/09/submit-yourself-to-social-news-sites/

======
lbrandy
Another essay I wrote on my vacation. Slowly posting them all... The best (or
worst) part is my idea list is growing faster than my actual output.

